# Weighing big bales



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody had a nifty way of weighing big round bales?

In the past, I loaded 7 bales on a hay trailer and went to the scale about 20 miles away.

Last night I got to thinking if maybe somebody had a way of weighing them as the come out of the field.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I look at my monitor.









It tells me the bale wt of each bale and total for field.This is factory option on Vermeer Super M baler.

I would think you could get wiegh bars and re vamp an older baler.Possibly out of a feed wagon or grinder mixer.

Or you could get some wiegh pads like DOT uses.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the scale pretty accurate on the monitor? I will find out for myself in a couple weeks when I deflower my new 605, Any advice is much apreciated!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Is the scale pretty accurate on the monitor? I will find out for myself in a couple weeks when I deflower my new 605, Any advice is much apreciated!


I never rewieghed the hay to compare.I would say it is pretty acurate but wouldn't want to sell off of it.

I think another guy on here said he checked his and found it to be pretty close.Maybe he will post.


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Is the scale pretty accurate on the monitor? I will find out for myself in a couple weeks when I deflower my new 605, Any advice is much apreciated!


I made over 10,000 bales with a 605 Super M with scales last year. The bales we hauled over scales right away were averaging about 40lbs heavier than the baler scales, these were1800lbs bales. We do have to keep the baler scales zeroed out as we have a preservative applicator and as the tank lowers it affects the baler scales. Also the netwrap roll getting smaller will affect the scales on the baler. I did get the scale option on my new baler this year as well. I will probably start cutting alfalfa in about 5 days.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

You ought to be able to weigh your bales by lifting them with your front end loader and measuring the pressure of the hydraulic fluid. You will have to lift several known weights to get calibrated but it should work. Your must also take all measurements with the loader at the same height as the leverage changes depending on the angle of the loader arms. Only measure the hydraulic pressure when the valves are closed and the loader and tractor are stationary.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. This is an interesting idea. Any suggestions about measuring the hydraulic pressure? I have a NH TS135A with a NH 840 loader. Would a simple pressure gauge be OK? Tap the hydraulic line?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks. This is an interesting idea. Any suggestions about measuring the hydraulic pressure? I have a NH TS135A with a NH 840 loader. Would a simple pressure gauge be OK? Tap the hydraulic line?


I bought some sand at the local cement plant,they had a scale in the payloader.I didn't see how it worked.Maybe try doing a search for scales for loaders???


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Here is a link that shows how to set up a front end loader to weigh feed/hay.

Weighing Feed With Front End Loaders


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I got my gauge, hose, tee and other parts yesterday and put it all together. I put male and female quick disconnects on either side of the tee so that I could just insert the connection into the hydraulic line at the loader.

I'm not real knowledgeable in hydraulics and could use some ideas here.

I have a NH TS135A with a NH 840TL loader. I tried both sides of the lift line with results that I don't understand.

I thought the "up", or lift, side would show a steadily increasing pressure as I lifted and would settle at a reading when I stopped. Instead, I got readings all over the place, some as high as 2500+ PSI, some as low as 0, just moving the loader up and down. I got the same results on both lines. I tried it with and without a 1200# bale on the spear. I couldn't find a pattern.

I assumed that the up side would always have pressure and the down side would would relieve pressure, but this almost seemed like a double-acting, or push-pull, cylinder.

Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Are there any relief valves on the cylinders themselves? (little square manifold with a screw in cartridge) Our JCB loaders have a relief on every function but the auxiliary. Reason: Hose blows loader doesn't come crashing down. Easy test: will your loader lower without the motor running? If it is reliefed, it would require a set amount of pressure to open the relief to lower the loader. This would also show up on your gauge as you lowered your loader. I would guess that this $50 part would be mandatory on any new loader. If you were connected directly to the bottom side of the piston there WOULD be a definite pattern all the way to stall which would show exactly what pump pressure is set at in a closed-center system, or what your main relief is set at in an open-center system. I am assuming a newer NH tractor is a closed-center pressure comp system where the pump is set using an internal relief. The pump only moves oil when oil is needed.
My swag (scientific wild ass guess) is that you are connected between the valve and the cylinder relief. I think you are reading the residual pressure in that line which could be changed simply by how fast you open and close the valve.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for replying!

I don't see any relief valves on the loader or its parts diagrams. Loader will drop when the engine is shutoff and I move the joystick. I think this is done to allow me to relieve pressure when unmounting the loader.

It is a closed center/load sensing control valve. I was using the Lift lines at the quick disconnects connecting the loader to the tractor.

I wonder if the load sensing is giving the the erratic readings?

Also, I wonder if I would be better off hooking on to the tilt cylinder? I will try that today, time permitting. (I hope to cut about 20 acres today out of 60.)

Here is a web site which gave me great explanation of hydraulics:

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billa...ad sensing systems principle of operation.pdf

Thanks again.

Ralph


----------

